# New 50 Gal cycle question



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just setup my new 50 gallon (US) the other day and ive seeded the tank with a used filter medium and a few ornaments from an established aquarium ive had setup for a couple of months. Been adding a few fish flakes to try get some ammonia for a fishless cycle. Still no ammonia present. 

I was just wondering if I were to add a small tiger barb into the aquarium to try cycle that way would he be still exposed to high levels of ammonia? It is a massive tank and he is so small like? And I figure with the filter media from the established tank there would be enough bacteria to process the ammonia and nitrite. I put the stats of the tank into aqadvisor and it tells me I've 5000 % the filtration nessisary for the fish. 

If I did go ahead with this I'd just put the one tiger barb in and wait a week then put in 2 more then wait a week and then another 2. 

And yes I know tiger barbs should be kept in groups of 5 but I want to go easy on the new tank. 

P.S the tiger barb I have already in the established tank.

Any feedback greatly appreciated!

Just came into my head and I couldn't find any answers from a search online!


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tiger Bars are very tough fish and ideal for cycling. Try adding a Female Betta and 2 or 3 White Mountain Cloud also. If you can find some cheap Neons add two or three of them. The brightness of their colors tell you how happy they are. Put in some tough plants like Val or Sag. Plants have all kinds of stuff growing on them that your new tank and new fish need (to feed on).


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

Put 10 neons in. They create little waste. Feed small amounts ever other day. Don't let ammo get above .50. Their colors will let you know if they are unhappy. In a 50gal, don't be afraid to add them all in one hit. I'm sure you are aware, but you MUST condition your water if it contains chlorides. When you do water changes the chlorides will kill the beneficial bacteria.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning bally...

If you've decided to cycle with fish, then you'll need several more fish for such a large tank. I've read that Zebra Danios and Platys are hardy fish and will survive the cycling process.

Add the fish and test the water daily for a buildup of ammonia and nitrites. Partial water changes will keep the levels in the safe range for the fish during the cycling process.

B


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Been running now for about 5 days with the fish. Ended up putting a tiger barb, baloon molly and 2 tinfoil barbs in. Basically just moved what I had from my other tank. Seeded the tank with the filter media from that tank which was well established. 

Testing every day and ammonia dropped fairly quickly (about 2 or 3 days) did a 20% water change the other day anyway but the test yesterday showed very high readings in nitrite (5-10 ppm) and nitrates were high aswell. I've a feeling that the test strips are going a bit crazy on me because the fish are as happy as can be. No real signs of stress at all or any of the signs of nitrite poisoning. I mean if the readings were that high id be writing to say all my fish died instead! Anyway I did a 50% water change to be sure and checked again this morning and still the same. Need to invest in a liquid test kit for sure! think the cycle is nearly done now anyway and the fish are ok so going to change 50% tomorrow and test again.

Any input??


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

Test strips........do yourself a huge favor and get the API master test kit. Those strips are not very acurate, as you have found... If you do get it, read the instructions carefully. I can't stress enough the correct way to test nitrate, specifically bottle 2.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

Keep your eye on the balloon belly. He'll likely show the first signs.


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Baloon Molly is doing very well. Gave away the tinfoil barbs today and got 5 more small green tiger barbs to subsudise for the amount of waste the tinfoil barbs were producing. All settleing in very well. Did a 50% water change before adding them to make sure the water was safe for them. Did a drip acclimation. 

Also bought the Api master test kit today off ebay along with a few plants.

Going smoothly so far anyway  the seeded material was a godsent. I've no way of testing the water atm but im going on the fish behavior as an indicater and at the slightest sign of stress I' doing water changes.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Try a fishless cycle. It's usually faster than cycling with fish, and you're not risking any fish's lives. There is a sticky on it here on the forum somewhere.


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Too late now haha....I'm too impatient tbh....considered it but I couln't find any ammonia around where I live and to buy it online would of cost too much for shipping.....Could of used fish food but just decided to bring over the filter from my other aquarium along with the fish because I'd to clean up the other tank to sell as I needed to sell it in order to fund the bigger tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad you didn't get Neons and try to cycle with. One of the most delicate fish I have. If they live a week to 10 days beyond you getting them from the store, they will do well. But, most look like they are half dead when you get them in their coloration and activity level. I have gotten them from numerous sources and it is always the same with them.


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah there really fragile alright. Used to try keep a few when I was younger in a 10 gallon and same story over and over again. Never lasted long!


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

But once they get established, they're colors are great! I read that when they first came out, they were so popular, it took a months pay to buy one.


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Brought a water sample to the pet shop today and looks like the cycle is finished!  Using that seeded mateerial drastically speeded up the cycle  bought 3 more balloon mollys today  acclimating them as we speak via a drip


----------

